
What Data Crunchers Did for Obama - peter123
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jan2009/tc20090123_026100.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index+-+temp_top+story
======
projectileboy
Interesting, but it reads more like a PR hit for Spotlight Analysis than a
meaningful piece on the use of data analysis in political campaigns.

